# New hedgie with Picture



## PokeyMom (Dec 12, 2009)

So I got my first hedgie yesterday and I have to say I have never had such a unique pet in my life! At first she made all kinds of "scary noises" and balled up on me, so I let her have a little space the first night. I'm making a habit of interacting with her every evening/night when she wakes up, and she is already not balling up as much and is letting me pick her up pretty easily. She is quilling right now too, so I factor in a little grumpy-ness for that...although I was pretty grumpy when I had to pluck a quill out of my foot! I named her Waffles.


----------



## steelcaller (Nov 17, 2009)

awww such a cutie! and ya i know the first day anger things it makes sense that they are stressed by the new place my sebi didnt eat for almost 2 days after i got him but now hes a bundle of joy


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new hedgie  I too know the wrath of a quill in the foot lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! lol I too have got a quill in the foot  more than once :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Waffles is just gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is simply adorable.


----------



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh the dreaded quill in the foot! They seem to strike in-between our toes for some reason. Also for some reason they seem to attack my boyfriend's feet instead :lol: Congratulations, she's beautiful


----------



## Little Lebowski (Nov 24, 2009)

I can gladly say that I am the only one in the house who hasn't endured the quill in the foot, yet :? Even the cat has stepped on one, she was not impressed :lol: 

Your little one is adorable!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Waffles!! I love the name!!! What a sweet face we have there!

~As far the quills go, ... I save the baby quills for whenever the husband is mean to me, then I set traps! :lol: :lol: :lol: (completely kidding, but I found a good laugh at that... )


----------



## PokeyMom (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol: Stephanie you had me cracking up! I have already threatened my hubby with poor little Waffles! He is still scared to hold Waffles so if he is mean to me I tell him "I'll make you hold Waffles!"


----------

